# My house got robbed!



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I came home from work yesterday to find out my house has been broken into! Took my laptop, camera and jewelry. Poor Chance was is in his crate the whole time and is now a neurotic mess. All our training to reinforce his confidence is shot. He is glued to me. I am devastated. I have lived in my house for 24 years and nothing like this has ever happened before. Have to get my whole back door replaced. They ripped out the whole handle/lock mechanism and broke the glass. My yard is enclosed so they also had to get over a six foot privacy fence! Just can't believe this. Happened between 12:30 pm and 5pm. thinking someone saw me leave after lunch. Even the police can't believe someone broke in since I have a warning sign on the door about the dog. Everyone in the neighborhood knows I always have a large German Shepherd living here! They must have looked through the slider and seen him in his crate. My poor baby! At least they did not hurt him physically. They did not come into my upstairs office or I probably would not have this computer. Thank goodness I had nothing personal on my laptop, just pictures, but now I have lost all the pictures from my camera and my laptop. What can I do to help Chance get over this? He is only 16 months old. He was not ready to be left out of the crate during the day and I feel awful for him. He is so stressed out and so am I!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

lisgje said:


> I came home from work yesterday to find out my house has been broken into! Took my laptop, camera and jewelry. Poor Chance was is in his crate the whole time and is now a neurotic mess. All our training to reinforce his confidence is shot. He is glued to me. I am devastated. I have lived in my house for 24 years and nothing like this has ever happened before. Have to get my whole back door replaced. They ripped out the whole handle/lock mechanism and broke the glass. My yard is enclosed so they also had to get over a six foot privacy fence! Just can't believe this. Happened between 12:30 pm and 5pm. thinking someone saw me leave after lunch. Even the police can't believe someone broke in since I have a warning sign on the door about the dog. Everyone in the neighborhood knows I always have a large German Shepherd living here! They must have looked through the slider and seen him in his crate. My poor baby! At least they did not hurt him physically. They did not come into my upstairs office or I probably would not have this computer. Thank goodness I had nothing personal on my laptop, just pictures, but now I have lost all the pictures from my camera and my laptop. What can I do to help Chance get over this? He is only 16 months old. He was not ready to be left out of the crate during the day and I feel awful for him. He is so stressed out and so am I!


I dont have any advice, but i do have hugs :hugs:

Im sorry to hear that, no one should go through that! Im sure someone will give you great advice! <w


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh wow, I am so sorry this happened! I don't have any advice, except maybe try to be strong for him, he can feel that youre upset. But my gosh that would be very hard for me to relax after somehting like that. And everyone always tells you that just having a GSD should be a good enough deterrant! They must have been some pretty bold thieves.

Good thoughts and prayers for you can Chance!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry that this has happened to you, but thank God they did not harm your beloved Chance. When our babies are crated they have no way to protect themselves from torture or death from evil people. This is always a worry in the back of my mind, though my lab has free run of the house. Give him extra hugs just for the reason he is safe, as for how it harmed him mentally I have no experience as to offer suggestions.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I am thinking it was someone in the neighborhood that robbed you. Someone that is familiar with your habits. Knowing that: 1. you have a German Shepherd 2. when you were gone. 3. that German Shepherd is crated. 4. what valuables you have that can be taken quiet easily. 5. access through the back door that wont be seen due to the privacy fence. You live in my area, and I can recommend someone to talk to if you like. And by that I mean dog trainer.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow! Lucky they didn't take him too or harm him. I'm so sorry you were violated. I hope whoever did this is caught and prosecuted. 
I agree with Cayla, it will be hard, but stay strong for Chance.
Do any of your neigbhors run video security cams?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry! At least they didn't take the opportunity to harm your dog while he was in his crate, and I agree with dawnandjr, we have a lot of good trainers in this area so somebody can try and help you and Chance work through this, i'm sure it had to be very upsetting for the poor guy. :hugs:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow that's horrible... He's probably lucky he was in his crate. 
Is he reacting to what happened, or to how you're reacting? I know what it's like to be broken into and a lot of it probably rubs off on the dogs. 
For all you know, he could have had a great time with the "visitors" in the house until he saw your reaction when you got home. They were likely only in there for a few seconds seeing as they didn't even go upstairs.


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

dawnandjr said:


> I am thinking it was someone in the neighborhood that robbed you. Someone that is familiar with your habits. Knowing that: 1. you have a German Shepherd 2. when you were gone. 3. that German Shepherd is crated. 4. what valuables you have that can be taken quiet easily. 5. access through the back door that wont be seen due to the privacy fence. You live in my area, and I can recommend someone to talk to if you like. And by that I mean dog trainer.


I'd have to agree completely.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

How scary! I just cannot imagine what that would feel like to come home and find your house had been robbed. Especially when our dogs are often left int heir crates. I too would wonder if it was someone nearby that knew your routine. So glad they did not harm your baby too.

When I leave my house, if I leave the dogs indoors they are crated and if I leave them outside they re in their kennel, so anyone could rob me too. I am looking into getting a security camera (started a thread but guess it has to be approved?) for extra protection and to prove what happens around my house. 

Wish I had the wisdom as to how to help your dog thru the anxiety, but he could be reacting to you being upset. Mine would for sure. However, I can't imagine anyone being brave enough to try to rob me because they do not know for a fact that my dogs are crated and most neighbors know that my female is not friendly.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> Wow that's horrible... He's probably lucky he was in his crate.
> Is he reacting to what happened, or to how you're reacting? I know what it's like to be broken into and a lot of it probably rubs off on the dogs.
> For all you know, he could have had a great time with the "visitors" in the house until he saw your reaction when you got home. They were likely only in there for a few seconds seeing as they didn't even go upstairs.


That's a good possible scenario. If they know you or are experienced thieves, they may have brought some hot dogs and sweet-talked Chance. Our dogs are sensitive to our feelings and he may be reacting to yours. .... Just one possibility .....

Glad nobody was hurt. The feeling of being violated stays with you, hope you can talk to a professional.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

So Sorry! That is crazy!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Poor You and Poor Chance. I am so sorry your life has been invaded and Chance has had his confidence shattered. I would try to act as "normal" around him as you possibly can. Take him to places that are fun and try to get his mind off of what has happened. He is young and he will bounce back. I do hope that they catch these bad guys. It must be difficult for you to sleep at night.

My home in St. Louis was broken into at night while I was alseep and before I had a dog. It terrified me. I had nightmares for years. But once I got a GSD, the nightmares completely went away. London sleeps at the foot of my bed.

Perhaps you should think about getting a second dog? Sometimes a companion will really help a single dog with fear issues, especially if it is a confident female with a insecure male. Just a thought.

I do hope you both recover from this fast.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. That is horrible. I am so sorry that happened. I am really glad they didn't hurt Chance though.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

That's one of those things that I am a little concerned about here, since it's not happened before, I fear I might be due.

I'm sorry you are going through this, it's got to be a huge irritation!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

lisgje said:


> I came home from work yesterday to find out my house has been broken into! Took my laptop, camera and jewelry. Poor Chance was is in his crate the whole time and is now a neurotic mess. All our training to reinforce his confidence is shot. He is glued to me. I am devastated. I have lived in my house for 24 years and nothing like this has ever happened before. Have to get my whole back door replaced. They ripped out the whole handle/lock mechanism and broke the glass. My yard is enclosed so they also had to get over a six foot privacy fence! Just can't believe this. Happened between 12:30 pm and 5pm. thinking someone saw me leave after lunch. Even the police can't believe someone broke in since I have a warning sign on the door about the dog. Everyone in the neighborhood knows I always have a large German Shepherd living here! They must have looked through the slider and seen him in his crate. My poor baby! At least they did not hurt him physically. They did not come into my upstairs office or I probably would not have this computer. Thank goodness I had nothing personal on my laptop, just pictures, but now I have lost all the pictures from my camera and my laptop. What can I do to help Chance get over this? He is only 16 months old. He was not ready to be left out of the crate during the day and I feel awful for him. He is so stressed out and so am I!


OMG! I'm so sorry this happened to you and Chance. There's some really sick people in this world. I'm just Glad they didn't physically harm Chance or take him. Hugs to both you and Chance.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry about all this that happened :[ All I can think of to help him is time, and spending alot of it with him... Hope things get better.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about that. Though thank goodness you both are not hurt, especially that your dog was not taken. Most burglars even steal the pets to resell or hold for them for ransom. I know its hard, I know how it feels, but you both can only grow stronger. I would take him out to pet stores and the park to reintroduce socialization and also distract both of you from the situation. To make yourself feel more comfortable at home acquire a security system or maybe even some cameras. I have seen a few that run 70 to 90 online. It's a peace of mind. The longer you are nervous, which Is understandable, the longer chance will be too. Dogs can pick up on our emotions. I wish you all the best. Take cares.

Sorry for any misspells, I am typing on my phone.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. they actually did make it upstairs to my bedroom and went through everything and I lost jewelry. They did not go down the hallway to my office thank goodness. I am thinking they looked into the house from the deck and saw Chance in his crate. I am actually working with a trainer and have a call into her for some advice. Just got the door boarded up and it is going to be replaced. Have padlocks on all my doors now! I am guessing they saw me leave after coming home for lunch. I do have a security system, but was not armed and have not used it in years because my dogs kept setting off the motion sensors and this street is normally pretty quiet. Even the police said they were suprised to get a call on this street. Would love to take him out today, but the weather is horrendous, windy, cold and snowy. going to just try and relax today and keept to our normal weekend routine. Going to start working with him soon on getting out of the crate during the day. I have lived here for 24 years and nothing like this has ever happened before.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

One of the things to look into is to get security cameras and/or alarm system.

I know of couple that have done this for house and kennel.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

How awful, I agree I would guess someone that knows you did this. The only advice I have for Chance is try to treat him like nothing happened. We can sometimes reinforce behavior by coddling (which is what we all want to do) and not even realize it. If you can get help from a trainer even better.

So sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am sooo sorry that happened to you! You are very lucky. Just last week in my town, this guy broke into the house and raped the mother, beat the husband and shot their dog who was in a crate!!! It was very upsetting.

Honestly that is why I have never lock up all my dogs. I lock 2 in crates and 2 stay out patrolling. But if thieves really want your stuff then they will take it no matter what!

I would try a lot of positive exercise and then when chance comes into the house , give him a treat. That way he associates the entering of the house is a good place? just my thought. Oh, and as hard as it can be, if you act upset in the house I would think he would pick up on that? maybe. 
I hope all goes okay.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am soooo sorry this happened, how scarey for you BOTH! Poor Chance, but ya know, it's probably a good thing he was in his crate and he is safe.

I'm sure he's picking up on your stress to, stinks the weather is lousy, I was going to suggest getting OUT and about to chill Take care


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I am so sorry about the break in. I was broken into 2 years ago, next week and it is unnerving. I am still not over it. I was not home and I did not have an alarm, dog or even window treatments. Now, I live in Ft Knox. If someone breaks in, they have some "cojones." The ones who broke into my house must have known my schedule...and 1.5 yrs after the break in, the police found ,y laptop in the attic of a forclosed hom in my neighborhood. So, I think it was someone that knew my schedule. They hit me on the day I was gone the longest.

Be glad that you and Chance werent hurt. Try to stay positive and keep up training with Chance. I am sure he will come through.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

You have my best wishes for recovery of your sense of confidence/property/privacy. What I hate about this is not so much loosing the stuff (loosing the pics would really be bad though) but it is the feeling of violation & outrage that it gives me. Do what you like to do best to appreciate yourself and Chance. 
I've had to come in through my locked slider a time or two and it was pretty darned easy. I know people will get in if they want in bad enough - but I do try to make it inconvenient and hazardous so that it will discourage the ones after an easy hiest. Unfortunately, many crimes are committed by people known to the target.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Take a little bit of comfort (if that's possible) that it was probably someone from your area that knows your "schedule/habits" and made sure that they entered the house when you weren't there.
It is a horrible feeling to have been broken into. Given time, you should be able to gain back some sense of security and well being.
Please take advantage of the resources available. There are groups and support groups for crime victims and they can be a GREAT help to you. If nothing else, you'll make some great friends and learn that you are not the only person who feels the way you do. Contact your local PD or prosecutors office for more information. (In MN, these types of groups are handled through our County Attorney Victim/Witness Coordinator's Office.........every place is different)

As a 25 year law enforcement (retired) officer I would advise that you contact your alarm company, or several of them, and find out what you can do about the dogs in relation to motion detectors in your home. It is possible to have dogs and still have motion sensors. If nothing else, they can install door/window/glass breakage alarms that would have alerted the alarm company in your case.
Talk to several companies, there are lots of them out there, and make them "compete" against each other. You can get some pretty decent alarm coverage for not a lot of money.

I am glad everyone is ok.


----------



## DellaDog (Jan 16, 2011)

*same thing*

I am so sorry you and Chance had to go through that. I have lived in this house for 20 years, 10 of those with my last GSD, a very big boy. 3 weeks after I put him down and the very FIRST full day I left Della in her crate someone smashed in my back sliding glass door. It terrified Della and was a big set back. It's been 3 months now and she still hates being put in the crate, but is ok once she gets in. Chance will just get used to it again, but it will take time. Although it does no good as a watchdog/burglar alarm, he is safer in the crate as you saw by them leaving him alone. It will tear your heart out forcing him back in, but it will be ok. What I did was put her in for a few short times (20-60 min) before doing it all day and that seemed to help. Good Luck.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't have any advice to give I just wanted to let you know that I am glad you and Chance weren't hurt. :hugs:


----------



## zeus von entringer staal (Jan 3, 2011)

lisgje said:


> . I do have a security system, but was not armed and have not used it in years because my dogs kept setting off the motion sensors .


I agree with the retired law enforcement guy, contact the alarm company. 99% of all alarm systems, even entry level ones have either "zone control" or motion sensor bypass. Meaning you can still use the alarm with the contact points and or different zones in the house can be on. It is usually done with just a few clicks on the alarm pad. More advance motion sensors can actually be adjusted for sensitivity for pets. Most systems have at the most 1-3 motions sensors anyways, if this is the case, place his crate out of the sensor zone and not worry about him tripping it. Anyhow sorry about the misfortune of the break in.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

so glad you and Chance are okay!! That would be terrifying.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am glad Chance is ok. Stuff is just stuff. Some you can replace, some you can do without. But your dog, and yourself -- good that no one was hurt. 

I generally leave mine in kennels in the back yard, sometimes I leave one crated in the house, and almost always leave one behind a baby gate with access to the puppy pen outside and about 1/3 of the sunroom. The baby gate is 39 inches tall, and there is a step on the dog side which makes it about 43 inches tall. 

The dog could get over it, but they do not. 

However I have never been broken into. If that happened, I do not know what that dog would do. I think she has a better chance than a dog totally crated, because I too worry about some idiot torturing or shooting the crated dog. I mean there are so many weirdos out there that like to torment and even kill powerless things.

But if someone wants to get your stuff, they will. And if they know about the dog, those that do not go for an easier dogless target, will just bring a gun and kill the dog, and not being crated probably wouldn't help that much.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry that happened, though I am happy they didn't harm your baby. I'd suggest getting a house alarm. It was the first thing we got when we moved into our new home. For less than $20 a month we have great protection. We also have security cameras installed through out the house (looking at windows and doors).


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I will look into redoing the alarm system. It is not linked to any agency and I can't even remember the codes anymore, though I am sure that can be rectified. I had signs in all the windows and the doors still chirp when opened, so very surpised they still came in. They were determined. They used tools to remove the whole handle and lock mechanism from the door and still smashed the plexibglass window with a brick. I forgot to take the key out of the deadbolt the last time I used the door so after all that damage, they just reached in a turned the key. Kicking myself in the head for that, but figure they would have just kicked the door in, though they managed to warp it so bad it most likely has to be replaced, at least I can still lock it with the deadbolt and now have a padlock on the door from the inside and the door that goes from there up a few stairs to the kitchen. Chance is not having a problem going back in the crate but he won't leave my side when out of it and he is hyper vigilant at the front door. Thinking they just ignored him for the most part. He is doing better today. Thanks again everyone for your kind words and advice. On a good note, I am terrible about putting all my jewelry back the jewelry cabinet, so they did not get as much as they could have. They did get my grandmothers pearls and earrings and that hurts. Sigurd's Mom, what company do you use?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am so sorry! I am very glad Chance is okay and that they didn't hurt him. 

wow.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

i am glad he was not hurt as well. Also glad he was big enough that they decided not to take him. If he had still been little.... hate to think about that. chance is doing a lot better, better than I am. I think I may need to see someone as I am crying all the time and scared to come home for lunch and after work for fear I will find my house broken into again. Is that normal? I have padlocked every entry door except the front door so i can get in. I have even padlocked the door to go the basement, so have to unlock every time I go downstairs, but can't seem to stop myself from locking it even when I am home. i have covered every window I can that was not previously covered, even the windows on my sun porch. I find myself checking all the locks and windows at least five times before I go to bed. I live alone and this has shaken me to core. last night I put a chair against my bedroom door when chance and i went to bed. this is so not me but I could not sleep till i did that. Is this a normal reaction or do they need to send the white coats after me?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't think you're ready for the white coats. It's normal to feel some of the things that you're feeling, but only you can decide to what degree it's impacting your life.
I used to tell people in your situation that if you think you need to talk to someone, then by all means, go and talk to someone. It can never hurt. I also suggested looking into crime victim support groups. If you can't find any in your government pages section of the phone book, contact the local PD or Sheriff's Office, they may have some resources available. (We used to carry a tri-fold business card that had a lot of numbers for victims advocacy groups, etc)
Since you have access to the web, you should be able to find something in your area.
The best advice I can give is that if you want to see someone, go do it. Don't wait and let it become the biggest part of your life. 
Burglaries happen to LOTS of people everyday so don't feel like you're alone.

Good Luck
Feel free to PM me if there's anything I can do or suggest.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

My house has been robbed three times through out my life. Two of those times I did not have a dog and the last time, the dog was being walked. I use the crate for potty training only. We have three female GSDs that have been trained not to tear up the house. When we are out, the dogs protect the house. When my wife is walking one of the dogs, she protects my wife. It is not a coincident that when my house was robbed, I did not have a dog or the dog was being walked. People watch the house and get to know your habits. Why have the breed if you are not going to use there talents.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

lisgje, would you have a problem owning a firearm? 

I myself feel safer knowing that I can and will protect myself and my pets in case of any intrusion. My neighbors home was burglarized and then burned down and after that happened I got a concealed carry and I have it with me always. Here in WV you can carry on your property without a permit and carry openly.

I understand the feelings of uneasiness and the checking of doors and windows it is just human nature especially if you live alone and are female. My motto is don't be a victim, it is a dangerous world we live in. I will be praying for you to find the strength to help you with this fear.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

lisgje said:


> . last night I put a chair against my bedroom door when chance and i went to bed. this is so not me but I could not sleep till i did that. Is this a normal reaction or do they need to send the white coats after me?


 
Hon, when I go to bed at night and hubby is out of town, I lock my bedroom door and move my nightstand in front of it. Every time. In my bedroom is me, my 90lbs GSD, my mini doxie and a few weapons that I am well versed at using. Please don't feel silly about doing what makes you sleep better at night. 

Big hugs to you. Don't let the creeps continue to victimize you - please go and speak to someone as suggested.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Someone just broke into my aunts house a couple of weeks ago, she lives near Chili (NY). They saw my uncles obituary in the paper, new that my aunt and cousins would be at the wake so they broke in, stole jewelry and a lap top. They also came in through a backdoor (having gotten over their fence) and busted up the back door to get in.

People suck sometimes I hope you and Chance both recover from this.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if this will help, but just try to remember that burglers are, as a general rule of thumb, extremely non-confrontational. They don't want a person to be home when they break in. So please don't feel too nervous at home. Just amke sure when you are home that it looks like someone is indeed inside!


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I am sorry this happened to you. I would agree with the others that said look into a support group. Also it is normal to feel unsafe, so no you don't need the white coats  I am so very glad that Chance was not hurt. He knows you are feeling afraid. So the more relaxed you are the better he will be (ya I know easy to say not easy to do). One note about a wepon. My granddad used to say "don't get a gun unless you can kill someone with it in cold blood" I don't own one because I couldn't pull the trigger. However there are tazers and other weapons you could use that could make you feel safer. Also think about taking a self defense course. Karate or other self defense is good exercise, good for your self confidence and it makes you feel like you are doing something to protect yourself (and you are).

Again I am sorry this happened to you.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Dont feel bad. I am single and after my house got broken into, I cried lots! I got motion sensor lights, covered the windows, an alarm, concealed carry and now a GSD. I feel like i live in Ft Knox as I stated before. It is natural to feel violated and it will take a long time to recover. See a support group if you think that will help. I just wish you the best...and it is true, robbers are oportunists..they dont want you to be home.

As for a weapon....I am well versed on how to use mine, and I figure that if you are brazen enough to come in, when I am there...my ass is worth more to me then yours. I am not a fan of pulling the trigger, but I WILL. (PS..I have had people come looking in my windows when I was home, only to be chased off by my neighbor and the police)


----------



## cuttingedge (Nov 23, 2009)

lisgje said:


> i am glad he was not hurt as well. Also glad he was big enough that they decided not to take him. If he had still been little.... hate to think about that. chance is doing a lot better, better than I am. I think I may need to see someone as I am crying all the time and scared to come home for lunch and after work for fear I will find my house broken into again. Is that normal? I have padlocked every entry door except the front door so i can get in. I have even padlocked the door to go the basement, so have to unlock every time I go downstairs, but can't seem to stop myself from locking it even when I am home. i have covered every window I can that was not previously covered, even the windows on my sun porch. I find myself checking all the locks and windows at least five times before I go to bed. I live alone and this has shaken me to core. last night I put a chair against my bedroom door when chance and i went to bed. this is so not me but I could not sleep till i did that. Is this a normal reaction or do they need to send the white coats after me?


I don't know how to answer this as I have never had my house broken into but I will add this as a Firefighters point of view: Please do not put a chair against your door. God forbid something happens to you or your house and you were to become unconscious it would be very difficult for emergency personnel to get to you. 

I am very sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened! This is awful! 

When I lived in Baltimore, drug addicts didn't care if dogs were in homes/apartments...as long as they knew they were confined. My next door neighbor had 2 pit bulls he would block in the kitchen. The local drug addicts would knock on the door, listen for the barks, recognize that the barking wasn't getting any closer (because the dogs were confined), and they'd kick in the door and burglarize the place. I on the other hand had a lab mix who was loose in my place and they always left me alone. The chances these people take. 

I'm at a loss as to what to do with Chance. I suppose later down the road you could work a little on desensitization and have people come over, walk in the door, be cheerful and give him treats. Poor thing! 

This story makes me ill.


----------



## S19977 (Feb 19, 2011)

May be a good idea to get a few network cameras. I have 6 cameras total for my property and they are all viewable remotely (even through my iphone). Total cost was around $600. 3 of them are outside and 3 of them are indoor cameras. I get emailed when there are alerts. Even if they steal/destroy the cameras, it doesn't matter. It sends copies to an offsite server


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, I'm so sorry this happened to you! Things ARE just that - things, but it does hurt to lose those with so much sentimental value. 

Don't feel crazy for being scared and upset. You were violated. It will take some time for things to get back to normal. I've never been broken into, but back when I was single w/ no dogs (well I was engaged to my now hubby) I had a peeping tom. My soon to be hubby was all the way in Hawaii still (marine corps) so I called my brother in law (who promptly arrived w/ his shotgun) and then the police. I was a mess after that. Thankfully, I did recover and now years later I feel pretty safe for the most part. My hubby is a scout sniper as well as a 3rd degree black belt, I have 5 gsds, and a gun safe in the bedroom with a 12 gauge shotgun and 3 rifles. I will use any and all of those to protect my family! 

I think Chance will be just fine. Perhaps the reason he is staying so close to you is because he knows what a hard time you're having and he loves you so much :wub:


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

So sorry you were robbed, glad to hear you and Chance weren't hurt though.
September last year we to were robbed. We've lived in this house for 20 years and nothing like that had ever happened before. I have 4 dogs, 3 little yappy dogs and Shadow our female gsd. Shadow was 10 months old at the time and she was loose in the house. We are pretty sure that the thieves came in threw an open kitchen window (all though they had tried the back door), they took jewelery and my son's laptop, my bedroom had been ransacked. We are fairly certain they went back out the way they'd come in, however my front door and security door had been smashed outwards. The back of the front door, which hadn't been locked had Shadow scratch marks all over it. We found blood splatter on our kitchen bench top and on the external wall just below the kitchen window. Shadow wasn't physically hurt, but the police suggested getting her looked at by a vet just in case. Shadow since then has changed a little, she was always attentive to my youngest son, she is now super attentive to him. She also recently became super protective (growling and snarling) at a electrical cable man until my older son came home. Shadow also now is very alert to odd noises. If she hears something out the front and can't physically get out there she runs to my room, stands on my bed and portable aircon and watches out my bedroom window. She also now positions herself when laying down, so that she can see the bulk of the area. Immediately after the incident, Shadow stuck so close to us, I couldn't move without her being right there.
The police also suggested to us to put up even fake ctv motion sensor cameras on the outside of our house, you can buy them at any hardware shop and put them up yourself. The police didn't think our thieves would be back, not after having met with a gsd loose in the house. I don't want to scare you though, one of the insurance tradies that came to fix my front door said that sometimes thieves do come back about 3 months later, because they think that you will replace all you've lost.
I agree with the fireman, don't barricade your bedroom door. Put seal alarms on doors and windows, you can even put them on doors leading to your bedroom eg, the hallway etc. Work on leaving your dog loose in the house so he to has better chance of defending himself and your/his home. I too was shaken for a while after wards, but I didn't want to give them that too. They had already taken enough. 
Sorry this was so long, just wanted you to know your not alone. Once again glad you both weren't hurt.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

I do have an alarm system even though I have three GSDs in the house. The alarm can get a hold of the police when I am not home and with just a button hit the alarm system will call the police if the phone lines are cut. There is a lot of piece of mind with the dogs and the alarm system.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

lisgje said:


> .... I think I may need to see someone as I am crying all the time and scared to come home for lunch and after work for fear I will find my house broken into again. Is that normal? I have padlocked every entry door except the front door so i can get in. .... I find myself checking all the locks and windows at least five times before I go to bed. I live alone and this has shaken me to core. last night I put a chair against my bedroom door when chance and i went to bed. this is so not me but I could not sleep till i did that. Is this a normal reaction or do they need to send the white coats after me?


Yes. It is a normal reaction. There should be a crime victims support group somewhere near you. They don't charge and they can be helpful. The woman's crisis center may be able to refer you to a group, too.

I was attacked in my home years ago. While I managed to beat the guy off, I was pretty darned jumpy afterward. What made me more comfortable was having a friend stay the night. After that I could move back into my bed but I was still jumpy for months. I haven't had any one break in to steal things, I have had my car broken into repeatedly (box of tampons in the glove compartment stopped that!) Things stolen out of my garage and someone I let in to use the phone stole some cash. Totally teed me off - each and every incident.

I'm telling you this to let you know that from my experience, yes, it is threatening and, yes, seeing someone to deal with it is a good idea. Go! Don't let these jerks do this to you.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! It really is upsetting that this seems to be a common occurance. Not a good commentary on society as a whole. I am getting a new door and glad about that. Am looking into having my alarm system reactivated. Have to juggle my finances, but will try and find a way to do that ASAP. The other night a guy came to my house from a security company and I was flabbergasted. I guess they listen to the police scanner and will blanket a neighborhood after a burglary. he had the gall to tell me I should get his system since "they can come back". how the **** did he know? Scanner. I just looked at him and said "do you really think i need to hear that right now!" Talk about ambulance chasers. I would not open the storm door and Chance was going beserk at the door and since I did not know him from adam, just let Chance scare him silly, made him yell over Chance barking and then told him to leave the flier in the mailbox. No way was I going to open that door! I tried to call the neighborhood NET office and speak with the officer on duty, three days ago, and he has not bothered to call me back. not happy about that.

I just want to say thank you so much to everyone for all your kind words and advice again. It really is helping me very much.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, a lot of companies buy or obtain public information for local PD and Sheriff's Offices and use it to generate business leads.
I think it's a horrible practice, but it isn't illegal. With any law enforcement call for service, some of the information is public and anyone can walk in and request it. Data privacy rules allow for some stuff to be withheld, but they have a right to the public data.
A lot of people would be surprised to find out how many lawyer's offices, alarm companies, bail bond agencies and the like regularly purchase this information and use it to generate leads.

Anyway, I'm glad you're working through some of this, keep your chin up and keep fighting, it will get better.

Good Luck


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

The contractor came today and the insurance company approved a whole new door and frame! So happy about that. was finally able to find some really old pics of me wearing the jewelry, so that will be allowed as well. the jewelry will most likely cover all of the deductible and then some, so will be able to replace the laptop, cameras and maybe some of the jewelry. I am doing better and again, just want to say how much everyone's support and kind words mean to me. Chance gets better every day and hopefully we will be back where we were with training before this happened. Thank you so much everyone!


----------

